# Found mouldy €20 note - can I lodge



## niceoneted (31 Mar 2014)

Found a €20 note in the flower bed. It's mouldy. I tried soaking it in soapy water to see if it would improve - no joy. 
I would think it would need to be destroyed but could I lodge it? Is it still legal tender? 
Anyone working in banking or otherwise know please.


----------



## Time (31 Mar 2014)

A bank would accept it and send it to the central bank for analysis. Depending on that report would you get value for the note.


----------



## runner (1 Apr 2014)

Maybe put it back in the flower bed, it might grow into a 50euro  lol.
Yes the bank will accept it even if its dirty money


----------



## Billo (1 Apr 2014)

Is the number of the note legible ?
If so you should have a good case for replacement.


----------



## 44brendan (1 Apr 2014)

You could put in through the wash, but then the Bank could report you for money laundering!!
Ok I know! I won't do it again!!!


----------



## Time (1 Apr 2014)

The worst they will do is send the note away for verification.


----------



## niceoneted (1 Apr 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I'll head to the bank Thursday morning


----------



## Bronte (2 Apr 2014)

I watched a programme years ago on this, they were even able to pay out on money that had been burnt as the pieces were still readable.


----------



## Time (2 Apr 2014)

Central bank that is.


----------



## niceoneted (25 Jul 2014)

Cannot believe it was march when I originally posted this. Only got to be bank with it yesterday. Handed it in and got €20 back for it. No need to even lodge it.


----------

